# Coccidia and feast food?



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

I got thye results back last week from the teils poop I sent off it came back tjhat they all have coccidia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coccidia

there seemed to be more traces in Orio and Houdini even though they are in seperate cages in different rooms the vet has put it down to them both coming from poorly kept aviarys.All 5 of the birds are on Baycox 5 days on and 5 days off but because it is so severe in houdini ive been told to treat him longer and to also give them all some bio plus probiotic(it smells its got garlic in I love garlic but it humms like anything) because there good bacteria is low.His immune sistem is low he cant fight off the coccidia on his own like they normaly would be able to but because they have all had it if any of them get sick or stressed it will come back.
But I have been told to give them feast by the bird care company it has anti protozoal stuff in it does anyone use this or no of anything else I can use to help provent it and keep it at bay in the future at the moment we have to scrub down the cage everyday and all there toys and perches so there is no poop on anything lol there cage is cleaner than my house at the moment.I have to do this so they dont re infect there selves or each other as it is in there poop.


----------

